# Baby antics!



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't have my own herd yet - first additions are arriving in mid May - but I grew up with goats and my dad had goats pretty much his whole life up until he passed away last summer. I loved to go take pictures of the kids every spring at his place. I thought I'd share some of my photos from over the years!

He had Nubian x Alpine mixes.

I love this one...kisses!








The ever-crazy moves they come up with!










He loved his goaties very much


Arms full of babies








Get the dog!


And done...that was quite the picture spam!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOOO cute!!!! I love the one with the dog!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your photos are amazing!! What kind of camera do you have? Gorgeous goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

These are amazing photos. Absolutely stunning. And Alpine/Nubians are the best.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You're a great photographer--& you can never go wrong picking cute baby goats as subjects! What kind of goats are you getting?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I love, love, love the photos with your dad in them. They look like they came out of a National Geographic story about goat farmers. You can see such joy on his face in both pictures. I think my husband will look like that someday--mop of untidy white hair, bushy eyebrows, armful of baby goats, and pure bliss in his smile. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Your photos are amazing!! What kind of camera do you have? Gorgeous goats


Thanks! These would have been taken with my Nikon D7000 (I've since upgraded my camera body) and either a 50mm f/1.8 lens or 80-200mm f/2.8.



catharina said:


> You're a great photographer--& you can never go wrong picking cute baby goats as subjects! What kind of goats are you getting?


Thank you, yes they are rather good subjects! I'm getting Nigerian Dwarfs  Very excited to take photos of my own herd!



Damfino said:


> I love, love, love the photos with your dad in them. They look like they came out of a National Geographic story about goat farmers. You can see such joy on his face in both pictures. I think my husband will look like that someday--mop of untidy white hair, bushy eyebrows, armful of baby goats, and pure bliss in his smile. Thank you for sharing these.


Thank you, this is so lovely. He was a very special man and he had a great love for all living things. I miss him terribly. I'm happy I am able to continue on the legacy of goat farming - they will always remind me of him


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are fantastic, beautiful pics! I'm sorry about your Dad, but having these pictures and memories are a blessing ♥


----------

